# Facebook games on the Fire



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Christmas is coming, and DW is a Facebook fan (aka Nut or Fanatic), so how does the Fire do on the Facebook games.  
Things like Farmville, FrontierVille, and Zynga Poker games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't play Facebook games, I waste time on FB other ways...but I'm sure we have members who can answer this question!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not sure these are supported yet. I've heard of other people having problems getting them going, and I haven't heard of any solutions. I'd be interested to know if people could play them.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

I play "Words with Friends" on my Fire and find the behavior different whether I'm playing it on Facebook's page, my iphone, or on the Kindle.  For example, the Fire is SOOOO much better for providing a huge screen to play on. My wife hates it when she sees me taking my turn against her on my monster fire screen vs her iphone screen.  However, on the Fire I get redirected to a little splash screen advertisement every time I hit submit on a word.  I don't recall this happening on the iphone but it does on the Fire. I find it annoying but not so much that I don't still prefer playing it on my Fire vs my iphone.  I also have played Zanga Poker on the Fire. Works fantastic.  Keep mind you have to have a wi-fi connection however. You can't even open "Words with Friends" if you aren't connected to a wi-fi connection.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

lkn4truth said:


> I play "Words with Friends" on my Fire and find the behavior different whether I'm playing it on Facebook's page, my iphone, or on the Kindle. For example, the Fire is SOOOO much better for providing a huge screen to play on. My wife hates it when she sees me taking my turn against her on my monster fire screen vs her iphone screen. However, on the Fire I get redirected to a little splash screen advertisement every time I hit submit on a word. I don't recall this happening on the iphone but it does on the Fire. I find it annoying but not so much that I don't still prefer playing it on my Fire vs my iphone. I also have played Zanga Poker on the Fire. Works fantastic. Keep mind you have to have a wi-fi connection however. You can't even open "Words with Friends" if you aren't connected to a wi-fi connection.


I played Words with Friends on my iPhone and I got the advertisement too after you take a turn. It's definitely the company and not the device.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

lkn4truth said:


> However, on the Fire I get redirected to a little splash screen advertisement every time I hit submit on a word. I don't recall this happening on the iphone but it does on the Fire. I find it annoying but not so much that I don't still prefer playing it on my Fire vs my iphone.


There is a free app with ads and a paid app without them for iOS and words with friends. I'm guessing you have the paid app (I believe it came out first, but i can't be sure).

Ads drive me nuts, I will normally always pay to avoid them!


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

I sometimes play Sims Facebook on my Fire.  If I have a good WiFi connection it works, but sometimes it is a little slow and delayed response.


----------

